# milling large "Lincoln" logs



## holtzdreher (Jul 20, 2016)

60 years ago, while playing with the Lincoln Logs I had received for a gift, I got the notion that some day, I would like to have large lincoln logs, for an adult scale set. Something that could be taken down and set back up. Well, Mrs. and I purchased a farm with 25 acres of woods. There are a great many poplar trees some up to 35 inches in diameter, as well as having no limbs to about 30-35 feet off the ground. I was thinking of getting 6x12 timbers cut about 12 feet long, and eventually cutting uniform "notches" so that I can set up a cabin about 10 ft x 10 ft. 

I do some re-enactments and having a cabin to set up, rather than a tent would certainly be unique.

I can get the notch plans from one of the several cabin books available and design a jig to use a saw or router to cut them. 

We have a few guys who will bring their mills to the property and cut for the day.

If anyone has information about a similar project ?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I see three problems. One is the trees won't be of a uniform diameter to make the parts uniform. I'm not sure is a debarking machine at a saw mill could solve this problem or not. Then the wood would need to be treated with something to keep insects out of it. Even if you constructed the cabin well off the ground there is still airborne critters that will munch on it. Then since you will not be permanently fastening the logs together the sheer weight would present a danger especially with the roof for someone to walk inside.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

awesome idea. personally I think the 6" x 12" "log" will be difficult to handle at 12' long. yes a portable sawmill could rip those out for you easy enough, then you could notch with a (chain)saw and chisel.


----------

